# Dessert Ravioli Help



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Good Afternoon All,

So I am a professional chef whose baking skills aren't great. I am currently mentoring a high school culinary team for an upcoming competition.

We are trying to make fried dessert ravioli with Tiramisu flavored Mascarpone cheese to stuff it.

The problem is when we fry them the mascarpone separates and becomes dangerously hot, when you bite into it. I burnt my lip on it.. LOL

So do you have any suggestions for what type of filling we could use? Or how we can stop the Mascarpone from being so dangerous?

Also we are using standard pasta dough and simply roll granulated sugar into it before cutting.

Is there a more appropriate type of dessert dough?

We will only have 1 hour in competition and 2 burners at our disposal, so anything we use has to be something we can make on the table, with little time for refrigeration in 1 hour.

I have attempted to Google dessert ravioli recipes, but I am coming up empty-handed.

Thanks for any help you all can provide.

Frizbee


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Use wanton pastry - much easier to work with.  We used to make creme brulee ravioli  with apple sauteed in honey and butter.  You could make a mascarpone creme- made like a creme brulee base but with mascarpone added so it is much more stable.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Most any fruit filling will work for your ravioli .

I too use Wonton wraps.

I egg wash them and dredge them in crushed Kellogg's Corn Flakes and cinnamon sugar before frying them.

I serve them with Creme Anglaise or a thinned out Mascarpone sauce.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Won ton skins way to go . Try some Nutella mixed with Peanut Butter. Like a peanut butter cup. Yum Yum Servr with a vanilla cream dipping sauce(melted Hagen Daz ice cream)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

…..more wonton fillings

Lemon mascarpone with chocolate chips & blueberry sauce

Orange mascarpone & dried fruit with chocolate sauce

Gingered mascarpone & vanilla sauce

Coconut mascarpone & raspberry sauce

Petals.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

have you tries freezing the wonton before frying so that the marscapone defrosts and will be warm but not boiling and runny?  test it of course.  It might affect the texture adversely.


----------



## jja20101990 (Apr 7, 2012)

1/12 cups plain flour

1/4 cup cocoa

3 tbsp suga

pinch salt

3 egg 

choclate ravioli pastry treat as pasta dough

Hope this helps


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

so how did the competition go and what did you end up serving.  It's always nice to hear the followup.


----------

